# querty Tastatur mit de-Belegung - wie erreiche ich  <>|  ?

## Erdie

Ich habe ein Notebook mit querty Tastatur und eine Schablone mit Aufklebern um daraus eine quertz Tastatur zu machen. Allerdings finde ich die Taste für <>| auf dem Keyboard nicht. Wie kann ich die Pfeile und die Pipe auf der querty Tastatur erreichen? Gibt es da eine Lösung?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## schmidicom

Die Taste ALT gedrückt halten und dann auf dem Zahlenblock die gewünschte Zahl eingeben und ALT loslassen.

ALT und 60

gibt ein <

ALT und 62

gibt ein >

ALT und 124

gibt ein |

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein Notebook mit querty Tastatur und eine Schablone mit Aufklebern um daraus eine quertz Tastatur zu machen. Allerdings finde ich die Taste für <>| auf dem Keyboard nicht. Wie kann ich die Pfeile und die Pipe auf der querty Tastatur erreichen? Gibt es da eine Lösung?

 

Nein. Eine querty-Tastatur hat eine Taste weniger, die lässt sich nicht herzaubern. Du kannst höchstens unter X die Keyboard-Maps patchen um beispielsweise die sonst überflüssige linke Windows-Taste (falls Deine Tastatur eine solche hat) als "<"-Taste zu missbrauchen.

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Die Taste ALT gedrückt halten und dann auf dem Zahlenblock die gewünschte Zahl eingeben und ALT loslassen.

 

In Gentoo-Foren geht es um Linux   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Das ist ja doof  :Sad: 

An sich werde ich wohl wenig Text schreiben mit dem Teil. Es dient als Ersatz für mein ausgedientes Harddisk - Recording Gerät, welches bei Liveaufnahmen als DAW zum Einsatz kommt. Ich werde also bestenfalls den Titel des Projektes beim abspreichern eintippen müssen. Und für die Linux Konsole ist die US Tastenbelegung dann besser weil  ich ständig | < > Zeichen, aber keine Umlaute brauche.

Die Windowstaste ist vorhanden.Wenn sich die patchen läßt wäre das natürlich noch besser. Danke für den Tipp.

----------

## schmidicom

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   Die Taste ALT gedrückt halten und dann auf dem Zahlenblock die gewünschte Zahl eingeben und ALT loslassen. 
> 
> In Gentoo-Foren geht es um Linux  

 

Sorry habe damit gerechnet das dies auch unter Linux funktioniert aber jetzt merke ich gerade das dies tatsächlich nicht geht.

Dabei ist diese Möglichkeit gar nicht so schlecht den egal was für eine Tastatur man hat es haben eh nie alle Zeichen darauf Platz die es gibt.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Apr 27, 2012 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Dabei fist diese Möglichkeit gar nicht so schlecht den egal was für eine Tastatur man hat es haben eh nie alle Zeichen darauf Platz die es gibt.

 

Spätestens seit Unicode ist eine solche Möglichkeit nicht mehr realitätsnahe. Für europäische Sprachen ist die Compose-Taste sinnvoll (und liefert mehr Zeichen und auf intuitivere Weise als die alte DOS Alt-256-Code-Möglichkeit), für asiatische Sprachen braucht man ganz andere Eingabemöglichkeiten, und für kyrillisch will man aber wieder eine eigene Tastaturbelegung.

Das Beste was machen kann, ist wohl eine der folgenden drei Möglichkeiten:  Mehrere Tastaturbelegungen (deutsch und englisch, bei Bedarf noch eine andere Sprache wie kyrillisch, tschechisch, koreanisch,...) und eine Taste zum schnellen Umschalten zwischen diessen.  Eine "denglische" Tastatur (qwerty z.B. mit Umlauten bei AltGr-a/A/o/O/u/U/s, ggf. auch y und z vertauscht) Eine "eneutsche" Tastatur (querz z.B. mit umgewidmeter Windows-Taste oder <|> auf andere unbenutzte Kombinationen gelegt)

 Natürlich kann man mit der ersten Möglichkeit auch die beiden anderen kombinieren...

----------

## schmidicom

 *mv wrote:*   

> ...Für europäische Sprachen ist die Compose-Taste sinnvoll (und liefert mehr Zeichen und auf intuitivere Weise als die alte DOS Alt-256-Code-Möglichkeit)...

 

Und wie würde man mit Compose ein solches Zeichen "tippen":

☺ (Hoffe das wird jetzt bei allen richtig angezeigt, sollte ein Smiley sein als ein einzelnes Zeichen)

Dafür habe ich jetzt über Compose keine Möglichkeit gefunden, aber mit ALT und 1 ist es unter Windows schnell geschrieben.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bleibt einfach beim englischen Layout. Die Umlaute brauche ich erstmal nicht, weil ich keine Texte schreibe. Ist alles unschön aber was solls.

----------

## bell

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Und wie würde man mit Compose ein solches Zeichen "tippen":
> 
> ☺

  Sowas sollte man auch nicht tippen. Per Definition sind ASCII 0-31 nicht druckbare Steuerzeichen.

Die 0x01 ist eigentlich SOH, also "Start of Heading" = "Markiert den Anfang der maschinen-lesbaren Zieladresse oder Routing Information. Die Kopfzeile wird mit dem Zeichen STX (0x02) beendet." (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steuerzeichen)

Wenn Du dieses Steuerzeichen im Skript benötigst, bitte: 

```
echo -e \\01
```

MfG, bell (oder für Dich <ALT>+7  :Wink: )

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *mv wrote:*   

> Du kannst höchstens unter X die Keyboard-Maps patchen um beispielsweise die sonst überflüssige linke Windows-Taste (falls Deine Tastatur eine solche hat) als "<"-Taste zu missbrauchen.

 

Ja das wollte ich auch vorschlagen. Mit der Neo-Schreibweise lassen sich die Sonderzahlen auch wunderbar erreichen gleich viel bequemer als mit dem Alt + Zahl oder als durch das einfache um mappen.

Vielleicht kannst du die Neo-Art zum Teil um modifizieren. Dafür entfernst du z.B. die Taste "#" und verwendest sie zum Umschalten wie bei Shift.

Wenn du diese Taste dann hältst und eine andere Taste drückst kannst du dort ja die Sonderzeichen unterbringen, unter anderem auch die Raute oder das Hochkomma'.

Du musst aber auch aufpassen das sich bestimmte Tasten bei einer Tastatur gleichzeitig drücken lassen. Manche Tastenkombinationen lassen sich nicht unterscheiden ist aber Tastatur abhängig.

Eventuell kannst du das ganz einfach machen mit Shortcuts von deinem DE.

Das Neo-Tastaturlayout zu nutzen ist zwar bequem aber für deine Bedürfnisse erfordert es zu viel Umstellung. Fraglich ist aber auch WO du das brauchst. Diese Mappen der Tastatur mit xmodmap funktioniert ja nur mit X und nicht beim Anmelden über einen teletypewriter.

Die Keycodes von X welche zu einer Taste gehören kannst du z.B. mit dem Programm x11-apps/xev auslesen.

Aber bestimmt gibt es noch eine einfachere Umstellung für dich. Vielleicht vollführt dein Laptop ja auch Hardwareseitig eine Vergrößerung der Eingabe(möglichkeiten)? Hast du nicht so eine FN-Taste? Ob so etwas Hardewareseitig gemacht wird kannst du auch mit xev feststellen, das ist immer dann der Fall wenn die FN + Taste_Mit_Schablonen_Symbol einen anderen Keycode liefern. Glaube aber das dieses Verhalten eher Ausnahme ist.

----------

## Erdie

Also das mit der Neo Schreibweise ist sich gut für Leute, die komplett umstellen wollen. Für mich ist das nichts, da ich in der Firma alle Rechner mit qwertz habe und schon lange mit 10 Fingern schreibe. Das würde bedeuten, hin und her switchen zu müssen. Damit macht man sich nicht glücklich. 

Der Rechner, um den es hier geht, ist ja, wie schon gesagt, für eine Spezialanwendung gedacht, wo kaum Texte getippt werden müssen. Danke für die Tipps.

Das mit dem Patchen muß ich mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht geht es ja mit der Fn Taste (oder windows Taste). Es wäre nur die 3 Zeichen, die fehelen, wenn ich das deutsche Layout einschalte. Bis dahin kann ich bei englisch bleiben.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

